# Robo calls



## Bobw235 (Jun 7, 2016)

This may be a subject that's not relevant in countries outside the US, but I'll throw it out there.  Since we're both retired now, it just seems like we get a ton of calls from numbers we don't recognize (we still have a landline in addition to cell phones).  I don't answer unless I recognize the number, and most of these callers never leave a message.  I use an online site  to check any number I don't recognize.  After several annoying calls today, I finally signed up for a free service called Nomorobo.  Believe it works with landlines and cell phones.  I'll report back to let folks know if it works.  The idea is that any call coming into your phone is automatically forwarded simultaneously to the Nomorobo number where it's checked by computer against their database.  If it's on their list, the call is blocked and the caller gets a message saying so.  Only downside seems to be that your phone will ring one time, but that's something I'm fine with.  Anyone else using this service?  Again, it's free and setup was five minutes.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 7, 2016)

I looked it up.  My COX  company does not support it.  Hope they do in the future

I'd like to know where these spam calls originate.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 7, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I looked it up.  My COX  company does not support it.  Hope they do in the future
> 
> I'd like to know where these spam calls originate.



Already blocked its first call!  We're up and running.  We're getting all the usual calls:  solar panels, lowering electric rates, credit cards, surveys, politics, phony scams about debts we don't owe, guys from overseas pretending to be from the IRS, the "Windows tech" calls, etc.  It's never ending.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2016)

We were just having a conversation about this! We also get so many calls. I started to block them on my landline phone but was only able to block 20 of them. I will defiantly look into this. Don't mind the one ring at all.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We were just having a conversation about this! We also get so many calls. I started to block them on my landline phone but was only able to block 20 of them. I will defiantly look into this. Don't mind the one ring at all.



This got a good rating from Consumer Reports.  Good luck.  I'll continue to post here how it goes over the next few days and see if we notice a reduction in nuisance calls.


----------



## Lon (Jun 7, 2016)

I just checked and my AT&T does not support it yet. thanks for the tip.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 7, 2016)

Bob, thanks for posting this, I'm going to try it out.  

 Currently, the robocalls are from either:  the "IRS"(known scam) or some clown politicians(that I've never heard of) campaigning for election/ re-election.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 8, 2016)

Got rid of our landline a few elections ago and lived in peace until recently when the onslaught of solicitors started calling my cell.   Don't recognize the number, I don't answer.    Can't leave me a message, must not of been that important.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 8, 2016)

They have discovered my cell phone now, too.   One interesting change lately.  They used to all come in as 800-900 numbers.  Now some have started coming with the same area code and exchange as my own.  Sneaky.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 8, 2016)

NOMOROBO says on their site that they are working to add wireless providers to their service.  I too am receiving more and more spam calls on my cell phone.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 8, 2016)

There was some sort of government program about this. Whether Federal or State, I'm not sure. I just know that my son put us on it more than once to no avail. I get a ton of them. Particularly at meal times. Being hard of hearing, I do all of my corresponding with family by E-mail. I use the phone very little, so I never answer it. I just let it ring and kind of enjoy the fact that they are wasting their time. My only regret is that I know there are some real people out there doing this job because they can get no other. I know, because many years ago my wife did it a couple of times during some rough patches.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Already blocked its first call!  We're up and running.  We're getting all the usual calls:  solar panels, lowering electric rates, credit cards, surveys, politics, phony scams about debts we don't owe, guys from overseas pretending to be from the IRS, the "Windows tech" calls, etc.  It's never ending.



I have had success for years with the old "Do Not Call Registry" list on all of our numbers..


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 16, 2016)

Happy to report that thus far NOMOROBO has been working well.  No calls blocked that should have made it through and every day we have a handful that we know are being blocked. The phone rings once then stops.  So far go good.  Anyone else using this yet?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have had success for years with the old "Do Not Call Registry" list on all of our numbers..View attachment 29927



It worked for us for a time, but over the past few years, I think the robo callers just ignored the list.  We got more and more calls.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 16, 2016)

I am glad to know about this and will check it out, thanks, Bob.


----------



## jumpdawg (Jun 16, 2016)

I have had luck using the HIYA app on my cell phone. It is free to download and use. I also sometimes use the Callfilter android app as it works also.

jd


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 17, 2016)

I use what is called Digitone Call Blocker. It blocks by the phone number or the area code and if a blocked caller tries to call me, it doesn't ring at all. I've had this for 4 or 5 years and when I purchased it, I couldn't find a free service. I don't know if I just overlooked it or if it wasn't available then. I'm satisfied with the Digitone anyway but free would have been better.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I can't believe how many I get every day. We never bought anything or made any charitable donations over the phone when we use to answer it.  With all of the defenses in place, is it still worth it to them to call? Irritating people at meal times and sometimes early in the morning, doesn't sound like the best way to ask for money.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 17, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I can't believe how many I get every day. We never bought anything or made any charitable donations over the phone when we use to answer it.  With all of the defenses in place, is it still worth it to them to call? Irritating people at meal times and sometimes early in the morning, doesn't sound like the best way to ask for money.



That's what made me try the solution I've adopted.  Can't believe how many it's blocking.  I'm okay with the phone just ringing once.  Before it would ring four times before the answering machine would pick up, and of course they seldom leave a message.


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2016)

How about the calls that start out with "PLEASE HOLD FOR AN IMPORTANT MESSAGE".  Well, since you said "please"......uh, no.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

jujube said:


> How about the calls that start out with "PLEASE HOLD FOR AN IMPORTANT MESSAGE".  Well, since you said "please"......uh, no.


I know!!  Like I'm going to hang on for them to sell me some crap!


----------



## nitelite (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Bob, I am going to check it out and sign up if I can. I've gotten to the point of turning the ringer on my phone off and let all calls go to my answering machine giving me the chance to pick up if it's a legitimate call.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 21, 2016)

For anyone interested, I just got an email from NOMOROBO announcing that they have rolled out a version for cell phones.  I've not tried it.  Looks like it will work on iPhones and Android.  Has a $4.99 monthly fee after a 2 week trial period.  Not worth it for me.  The landline version is free.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

Since a number of new folks continue to join the forum all the time, I thought I'd post an update on my success using NoMoRoBo https://www.nomorobo.com/. I'd estimate that on average it's blocking about 5-6 calls per day. The phone rings once and then the call is blocked. Loving this free service. If you've not tried it (landlines are free, there's a cost for cell phones), you may find it saves you the hassle of unwanted robo calls (those dialed by computer) which are typically telemarketing scam type phone calls.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2016)

I get a lot of calls every day on my landline too, a lot of them I don't even bother to answer anymore, but it is annoying.  I already pay extra for caller ID and a non-published number, and don't want to spend any more for call blocking.  I am on the 'do not call' list too, which doesn't seem to matter anymore.

Sometimes I look up the number on the site 800notes, they have many of the numbers there that others are complaining about also.  Yesterday, I started to wonder if some of them were political polls.  Since I haven't participated in even one poll this year, I picked up.  Well, there was a hesitation, then when I shouted 'who is this?', some guy with a heavy accent started to tell me how he can work with me on my medicare to get some kind of device.  Well, I'm not on medicare and even if I wanted any medical device I wouldn't be talking to him about it.  I quickly told him not interested and hung up.

Many calls are spam calls, selling things or wanting donations.  A caller ID a couple of times showed our own name there, not that was an eyebrow raiser!  One caller ID had us cracking up, it actually said "illegal scam".


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2016)

I  can usually tell if the call is spam;  There's a hesitation before "they" answer.

I don't wish to offend your sensitive ears by my replies to them but here's an example:

*GET A LIFE !   Stop bothering people! DON'T  EVER call this number again!

*   You're an 37OHSSV  !


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 24, 2016)

I feel the same, falcon, I probably get 2 or 3 a day...I've signed up for the no call list too.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I feel the same, falcon, I probably get 2 or 3 a day...I've signed up for the no call list too.



Give NOMOROBO a try. Took five minutes to set up. It's free. The "no call" registry is a joke.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 24, 2016)

I looked it up, Bob, and it will not work with my service..


----------



## Carla (Aug 24, 2016)

It drives me crazy too. Do not call lists mean nothing and after calling my local company (Verizon) and they said I can block up to so many calls, I think eighteen. I screen my calls as a lot of people do. If they start to leave a message and I recognize their voice, I pick it up. I do have a voice announcement of who's calling but sometimes hard to understand. I need the landline or else I would get rid of it. Let us know how that gadget works!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I looked it up, Bob, and it will not work with my service..



That's too bad, Jackie. I have Comcast/Xfinity and that's one of the services it works with. At some point I'll get rid of the landline.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2016)

We get an awful lot of those calls. I never answer the phone unless I know the name or number. I got on the "Do Not Call List" in 2006 so I figured maybe I should renew, so I did. Well, it didn't help for me.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

I changed my cell number last month when I switched plans, and it's been all peace and quiet on the robo calls. But I didn't switch it to avoid those calls. I question how robo calls can be worth it to the companies and groups that do them. No one has ever said, "Gee, I'm so glad I got that robo call last night. It changed my life." If they're annoying to everyone and no one changes their buying (or voting or whatever) behavior except adversely, why do companies keep it up?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 1, 2016)

For my Android phone I use Mr. Number. Free to use and has several options for blocking calls and whether to leave notifications or not. Now only those in my contacts list can reach me on my cell. I also have a Google Voice Number (free). It lets you create a phone number for your Google Voice account. I use that phone number when I do have to give out a phone number to sign up for certain things. It's kind of the same concept as setting up a dummy  email account you would never use for personal use but use when asked for an email address online.


----------

